# FS: 2x large driftwood, 1 piece with large plant growing on it. price drop



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

I have three piece of drift wood for sale and the first one has a really nice large plant growing out of the top of it. I am not sure on the going resale value but i added prices anyway.

drift wood #1 (this is the one with the plant) - $35

































including most of the plant this piece has rough dimensions of
16"x 15" x 15"

it is in a typical 75g tank in the picture.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Drift wood #2 - $20





















from a rough measurement from the out side of the tank this piece is about.
22" x 12" x 10"

it is in a 125g tank in the picture


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Drift wood #3 - $25



























this piece is about 28" long and takes up a minimum of 14" of tank width. it is in a 125g tank in the picture.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Great deals.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

datfish said:


> Great deals.


thank you ...


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

back from vacation bump


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity .


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

weekend bump


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

eand of weekend bump


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

That first piece is gorgeous! I'm looking around for large plants to put into my 55G. where in Surrey Are you?


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

152 & 68th


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

all three still available... dropped prices a little also.... new pics of the planted piece... if this piece wasn't so tall for my 33 long it would not be for sale ...


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

no takers?


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

all three pieces are still available. Are my asking prices too high?


----------



## smelly fish (Oct 28, 2014)

Are all 3 pieces for sale still? What is the price now? Also I see 2 pieces did you post the 3rd piece?


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

smelly fish said:


> Are all 3 pieces for sale still? What is the price now? Also I see 2 pieces did you post the 3rd piece?


all three are still available, and can be seen in the first three post of this thread. Prices are as listed but I will respond to any offers made.

the first piece has a plant growing out of it ... and then the following two posts have the other two.


----------



## smelly fish (Oct 28, 2014)

Pm.........sent


----------



## smelly fish (Oct 28, 2014)

Pm........sent reply


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

all sold thank you


----------

